
How to Sell More Software by Adding 12 Characters to Your Homepage - pchristensen
http://www.userscape.com/blog/index.php/site/comments/how_to_sell_more_software_by_adding_12_characters_to_your_homepage/
======
blahedo
The best part is the claim that most people _still_ won't call, which I'm
quite prepared to believe, although there are other hypotheses that would
explain his experience. I wonder if one could devise a way to break out the
number of people who choose a company based on their contactability, but never
call on the phone, from those who don't care and/or would always use email
anyway. Maybe get two rival businesses (in the same market) to do a post-
purchase user-satisfaction survey? But there's still a boatload of confounds
even if you can get two rivals to agree to it. It's so hard to do good science
on messy real-life human interactions. :)

------
loupgarou21
I spend a lot of time researching software and technologies for my clients.
Many times there are two or more candidates that are very close in usability,
features, cost, but if one of them has a posted phone number with easy to
reach people on the other end of that phone line, they are more likely to get
my recommendation.

------
rmason
He's wrong on his first point about 37 Signals. Jason has established office
hours when you can call and speak directly with him.

But I agree most people won't do it. You have no idea what opens up if you
won't first have the conversation.

~~~
pchristensen
_Created on 01.29.2009_

